# Like an elephant stomped on my neck



## jaca38 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, I am thyroid free. Surgery was scheduled to begin at noon, but start time was 2pm. I remember waking up in room around 8/9pm. Saw my husband for a minute and visiting hours over. Ive had lots of nausea, vomiting, and headache. I can barely eat or drink, It feels like im choking. I havent walked yet. Had to use a bed pan. I was told I was staying another night. Also, my smile is crooked. Any recovery tips?


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

I am praying for you....and for me!!! I get mine removed tomorrow morning. I hope you have a better night tonight. I am new to this too....so I don't have all that much advice other than be positive and have faith that everything will get better. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry your having a rough go at recovery. Each day will get a little better. I am on day 6 post op and today I have to say I have felt the most "normal" since my surgery with just some stiffness remaining in my neck and tenderness around the incision. The headaches just went away. I don't know if thats related to the anesthesia?? They for me were the worst part of it all.... My stomach was really upset the first few days from combination of pain medication, and calcium supplements which made it even harder to want to eat but that got better as of yesterday. I went on my first walk today with my mom.. it was so nice to get out of the house but I was definitely ready to sit down by the time we got back. I know drinking is hard at first but ice water eventually feels really really good going down and it's so important that you stay hydrated. The best recovery tip I can give you just going through it myself is ice, ice then ice again. It really made a huge difference and kept my swelling to a minimum. Thinking of you and hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It will get better. Pamper yourself and healing will take over. Take care!


----------

